# Mooncups/Soft cups or lubricants what helped you get BFP



## Soanxious

Hi everyone, congratulations on all of you that are pregnant!!

I was wondering if any of you have used a Mooncup or Soft cup to get pregnant also did you use conception lubricant ie pre-seed etc?

Do you think any of these helped you get pregnant? Or do you have your own ideas of what helped you Conceive.

Did anyone have problems? Have you taken Angus Castus and its worked?


----------



## MissyBee

I wish I could help, but I used a condom  wasn't ttc at all.
At least I can bump the thread for you and hopefully you will get some helpful answers.


----------



## Soanxious

Oh wow.... wish we could all be that lucky lol.. congratulations x


----------



## Mannie89

Dh and I ttc for 5 months total. The first two months, completely natural, no temping, charting or anything. Third month I started charting my cycle and symptom spotting(that sucked). Fourth month began temping and then on the fifth month, used pre-seed. May have just been a coincidence but I am convinced that the pre-seed was what had done the trick. :thumbup:


----------



## Gizzyy

We conceived naturally but I used OPKs to predict ovulation :flower:


----------



## Soanxious

Excellent.. thats what I have just ordered online.. im hoping it works thank you for your input :) x


----------



## Gizzyy

Soanxious said:


> Excellent.. thats what I have just ordered online.. im hoping it works thank you for your input :) x

Good luck hun :) the OPK definitely make it easier to know when to dtd rather than just blindly guessing as everyone can have different cycles. Hope you get your BFP soon x


----------



## Jenny1702

We conceived naturally and had been ttc for 6 months all together. I had a chemical on cycle 3 and conceived this pregnancy cycle 6.
I started temping after trying for 2 months and we decided to dtd every day from day 6 until I confirmed ovulation.
The only thing we did different the cycle we conceived was we both took linseed oil (omega 3,6,9) daily I stopped that cycle on 4dpo then got my positive 10dpo.


----------



## Soanxious

I got pregnant oct jan and feb but they wont stick... I used OPK and temp charting and not got pregnant this month.. I am in forums with lots of women that can't conceive so any extra advice off people would be great for them..and I am hoping to get pregnant again next cycle so I am going to try the conceive plus as well as my mooncup and BD daily and OPK temp charting etc.. sounds like a lot but willing to try anything.
x


----------



## Nataliieexo

I used opks both times i concieved it was easier to know the exact day of ovulation so i knew when not to miss having sex lol typically this cycle i went on holiday and decided to ovulate late i had been gone 2days before i ovulated and i still managed to concieve :) x


----------



## Soanxious

Thats brilliant!! so the sperm managed to survive a few days then.. aww congratulations x


----------



## immie

Completely natural for us, conceived on the second month after coming off the pill xxx


----------



## Nataliieexo

Yeah 2-3 days even with a airplane flight lol x


----------



## Soanxious

Immie thats fantastic :)

Nataliieexo that is totally amazing... supersperm! haha!!


----------



## MoominJ

We used clear blue ovulation sticks even tho it was the first month we tried, just to give us the best chance

But we also enjoyed dtd as often as possible over the week I ovulated hehe

It was handy to know the exact day tho as I have a normal cycle but ovulate a day late according to when I should (day 16 instead of 15)


----------



## Soanxious

Moomin, I didnt think I would ovulate on time this month after my chemical pregnancy in Feb.. but I OV on day 15 according to 2 opk tests and my new FF chart. I normally BD every or every other day anyway but there was no pregnancy for me this cycle.. so im throwing everything into this cycle I start tomorrow I think as af is imminent.


----------



## star_faces

I think we tried everything on your list except moon cups but we did try soft cups so very similar. I felt like we tried everything for atleast one month and a few things for 3 months (think you need to try things for 3 months to rule out bad timing, dud egg etc) and mostly we dtd very other day from about day 6 till 15 (26 day cycle). Four months before our bfp my nan died and because of that I lost a stone without trying, this spured me on to try and lose more. As soon as I'd lost the stone my periods changed a little. It still took us a few months but I think it was the weight loss that did it. The month it happened we only dtd twice (i did not feel well) and I thought it was too late cycle days 12 & 16 (i also got moved on at 12 week scan 5 days do im a little confused about how this happened)

Realise this is no help if you are slim (altho a low BMI doesn't help either) but if like me you could fo with losing a little weight even a few pounds can get you there :)


----------



## Mwd1985

I also took mucinex, to help
Thin the cervical mucus. I have no idea if it helped, but after I put in the soft cup, my husband assisted me in a few clitoral orgasms to help move things around in there....I have no idea if this helped. But I guess you have a better chance if you orgasm as it helps draw the sperm in. I also elevated my hips. This was all for my DS, this time we didn't do anything special and it took 3 months. With DS it was first try. Good luck!


----------



## ALiKO

(had to edit this a bit as it was super long and is still a bit long... sorry)

had irregular cycles after coming off birth control (got 4 periods a year). once i started ttc i began bbt charting to track ovulation. started taking 2000mg of vitex and dong quai (1000mg each) to help regulate my hormones, increased water intake, and took an iron supplement (im a bit anemic).
within the 1st month, got my period after 3 months without one, and was able to spot ovulation on my bbt chart (i only charted, never used opk's).
did this for 5 cycles but became frustrated as i just wanted to be pregnant. 

since i was getting my period and ovulating on a monthly basis i stopped taking the vitex and dong quai, so i weaned myself off slowly cycle 6. bought some lube too (all natural water based, was not concieve+ or pre-seed) because i noticed i did not really get ewcm.
fast forward to cycle 7 i was back home after a month long trip out of the country to visit family and since me and DH had been apart for that month we BD'd like crazy :blush: (used the lube each time). just 2 weeks later i concieved! after 7 long cycles i was finally pregnant and im due next month :):blush:. 

if you have'nt already perhaps see if you can have your hormone levels checked? also theres tons of info online about natural supplements that balance hormones and boost fertility :flower:.
sorry for the super long post i just love to share my story in hopes it can help someone out. baby dust to you! hoping you get your sticky bean soon :hugs:


----------



## MeeOhMya

We were trying to conceive for over a year. My cycles were irregular, as I was not ovulating every month. Tried clomid and that did not work. I took Vitex pretty irregularly, like every other day and a really low dose. It takes awhile for it to work. I took it on and off for about a year. I charted my bbt and cervical mucus and after four regular cycles in a row, finally got pregnant with the help of preseed and soft cups! I think the vitex helped regulate my cycles, and like the previous poster, I lost about 10 lbs, which I think also helped.


----------



## Soanxious

Star-faces thanks for that, sorry to hear about your nan, thats good to hear about weightloss and conceiving. I need to lose a stone so wouldnt say I was really overweight, when I tell people I am they say you look fine...but according to these bmi's they say I need to but I know what you mean about how some weight loss can help women. Good luck and congratulations :)

MWD I also heard that orgasms help a lot when conceiving, there must be something in it :) im never going to say no to extra ones.. will tell him I need at least 3 a day now LOL... Thank you and congratulations x

Aliko that is fantastic to read, you really did try everything, well I have angus castus, Don quai (not taken for 2 months) Aspirin, Evening primrose oil, omega 3,prenatals, I got pregnant oct jan and feb and they were all early mc, I am having problems keeping them there.. I see my consultant for the 1st time regarding this on 10th april so I am hoping she starts running all the bloods and scans tests etc. When I was 13dpo with my last pregnancy my progesterone was 26.5 I dont know if that means anything... but I lost that baby 3 days after that blood test. Maybe I need a little holiday too so I can relax :) as for red raspberry leaf tea, maca root, vitex what do these do? Thank you and hope you have a smooth labour xx
Meeohmya wow it took you a while but all worth it in the end hey... if I have regular af and ov would I need to take vitex? will look it up.. and yeah maybe I should lose my stone..im going to use this conceive plus stuff as they are more or less all the same arnt they..and my moon cup... congratulations!! 

thank you all x


----------



## Left wonderin

Apart from taking folic acid the only thing I did differently the cycle I got my BFP it was cycle 5 after mmc was to eat 5 Brazil nuts every day from ov to AF or BFP . Apparently it assists with implantation or incuourages it . Some nutrient in the nut oil . I read about it and the success on a thread and hey presto it worked ! 

Oh I also tried some elements of the SMEP programme , I like the idea of DTD on cd 8 to " get rid " of the old sperm and then from cd 10 every other day until ov , then every day for 2 days , a break of a day , then another day . I was trying every day sometimes twice a day ! It put on a lot of pressure and didn't work . The cycle I tried every other day and on,y once a day worked :) also took a lot of the pressure off ! Aparentyl statistically your chances do not improve of catching the egg DTD more than once a day . The other thing I did was not wee for at least 30 mins - 1 hour after DTD . 

Good luck ladies let me know if any of ye try the Brazil nuts and are successful . Ill be using them again when we try cor no 2 
later this year


----------



## Mom2sam

Used preseed both times i conceived & it wrked! X


----------



## volumeone

We had 4 stressful months of TTC because we wanted to time it "right" so bad (We're teachers and don't work in the summers). The month we stopped trying so hard, I got pregnant! I always though the "just relax" thing was a crock of shi* until it worked for me. 

Sorry that's not related to your question but I just wanted to add that in, that it really does matter if you are relaxed about it. We didn't use anything as far as pre-seed, etc.

Good luck! <3


----------



## Soanxious

Regina I am Deffo going to get some brazil nuts!!! never heard of that but Im going to try it, we BD almost daily anyway so fingers crossed we get to have a sticky bean this month.. thanks for the suggestions hope it works for us trying xx

Mom2sam I have ordered some and I am going to be trying that during my fertile week.. hope I am as lucky as you thank you. x

Thanks Volumeone for that, a lot of people have mentioned they fell pregnant when taking a break thank you and congratulations hope you have a healthy pregnancy x


----------



## SGmom

None of the above.. A lot of tequila seemed to do it for us ;)


----------



## RosieRosieP

I used Opk's after three months as cycles were anything between 25 and 38 days. We got our positive after six months of trying and the month I didn't opk and my cycle was 28 days!


----------



## mrsmummy2

First time falling pregnant was a total surprise (although admittedly we weren't actually using protection/I wasn't on contraception.. so it was inevitable really!) That took 9 months of unprotected sex. 

This pregnancy I fell pregnant on the 2nd month of ttc. Lucky us! :) We did try the whole having sex on certain days thing the first month, but nothing happened. And it felt WAY too regulated.. So the next month we just did it casually and got really lucky :)


----------



## Soanxious

SGmom, I think thats how I got pregnant with my 3 when I was a lot younger lol.

Rosie im trying the opk too.. some days they are just so confusing don't you find? :)

Mrsmummy thanks for that.. you were lucky indeed..

congratulations all have a happy pregnancy xx


----------



## wookie130

What haven't I tried? LOL!

I've been pregnant 4 times, and so far, I've had one live birth, and this current pregnancy seems like it's on it's way to resulting in a live baby also. :)

1st pregnancy (I was 32): Accident; natural BFP, coming off BCP, and resulted in a missed miscarriage.

2nd Pregnancy (I was 33); After trying prenatals, B-50 complex, baby aspirin, softcups, preseed, CBFM, OPK's, temping, and CLOMID, I became pregnant on my first cycle of Clomid 3-7, @ 50 mg. Resulted in another early miscarriage.

3rd Pregnancy (I was 33), I used vitamin b-50 complex, baby aspirin, prenatal, preseed, OPK, and 50 mg of Clomid. Baby Hannah has just turned a year old! :) <3

4th (and current) pregnancy (I was 35); I temped, used OPK's, and used preseed. BD'd only twice! :) Little boy due in August!


----------



## RinnaRoo

MissyBee said:


> I wish I could help, but I used a condom  wasn't ttc at all.
> At least I can bump the thread for you and hopefully you will get some helpful answers.

We are due the same day! :) 

I also didn't do anything special. I feel like its most helpful to Dtd when you ovulate and have it be a mutual satisfying experience for both you and him.


----------



## MissyBee

RinnaRoo said:


> MissyBee said:
> 
> 
> I wish I could help, but I used a condom  wasn't ttc at all.
> At least I can bump the thread for you and hopefully you will get some helpful answers.
> 
> We are due the same day! :)
> 
> I also didn't do anything special. I feel like its most helpful to Dtd when you ovulate and have it be a mutual satisfying experience for both you and him.Click to expand...

Oh, how exciting! It's actually my husbands birthday too, so I'm hoping she will be born on the 3rd (though not too invested in it, I know it's unlikely)!


----------



## _Meep_

Drinking loads of water helped me make lots of EWCM while we were WTT (got pregnant accidentally in the end, two months before we were going to officially start trying, oops).


----------



## Soanxious

Wookie sorry for your losses, but congratulations on getting pregnant again... have you decided not to give aspirin a go this time? I didn't conceive last month having been on aspirin a month so not sure if it will help me yet, but yes it looks like you have tried everything. :) Hope you have a healthy pregnancy x
Thats nice RinnaRoo and missybee :) hope you both have healthy pregnancies :D

_meep_ thats lovely, just wish it was water for me.. congratulations here's to a nice healthy pregnancy :D


----------



## wookie130

Actually, I began the low-dose aspirin this time once I got my BFP, as a preventative measure since I have a history of miscarriage. With my daughter, I stopped taking it when I was around 20 weeks pregnant, and I'll probably do the same with this baby.


----------



## squirrel.

For us it was the second month trying. First month my ovulation was really late (I am irregular) and I think we missed it with bad timing. I chart by taking my temperature and taking OPKs, but all my signs were out of wack that month so we didn't dtd at ideal times. Second month I was determined to ovulate earlier, so I took agnuse castus (vitex) from day 1-7 and Soy Isoflavones from day 3-7. I was going to take vitex till ovulation, but felt upset when I read on day seven that you shouldn't take soy and vitex at the same time as they cancel each other out. I was so annoyed I stopped both prematurely. Something did end up working though as instead of ovulating on CD28 like the cycle before, I ovulated on CD13. We managed to dtd 4 days before, 2 days before, the day of O and then the two days after. I was also taking Pregnacare Conception vitamins. We were really lucky to fall so soon after only two months! Good luck to you!

x


----------



## Soanxious

Wookie, ah right, yes I was taking it now and if I got pg I was going to ask when I should stop it... good luck with this pregnancy.. thanks for info :) x

Squirrel thanks for that I have angus castus here, I will take it again.. I was taking it in dec but stopped it, will try again.. thank you and have a lovely pregnancy x


----------



## daydreamerx

We conceived naturally second cycle, i never charted or anything because we are pretty sexual people so were DTD pretty much every day anyway.. He swore I'd be pregnant by christmas, just not know it yet and sure enough I got a BFP Jan 5th.. I thought it would take much longer and kept telling him not to get his hopes up but obviously something worked! 

I say just get at it like bunnies, when we started trying I made him promise that for the time being DTD would stay as something 'fun' and wouldnt become soley about baby making, i think taking the stress off helped, too :haha:


----------



## Soanxious

Thanks Daydreamer and congratulations :) yes I think trying to take the stress out helps a lot :) x


----------



## Soanxious

Can people please share the vote please so I can show everyone in the TCC forums :hugs: xxx


----------



## SGmom

Soanxious said:


> SGmom, I think thats how I got pregnant with my 3 when I was a lot younger lol.
> 
> Rosie im trying the opk too.. some days they are just so confusing don't you find? :)
> 
> Mrsmummy thanks for that.. you were lucky indeed..
> 
> congratulations all have a happy pregnancy xx

We were actually trying for almost a year and nothing... We took a break, got very very drunk..and voila...our baby girl comes in july...next time we ttc, forget clear blue ovulation kits, charting and drs app...we head straigh for jose cuervos tequila and be done with it :) :haha::haha:


----------



## Soanxious

Im thinking of drinking a few glasses of merlot and chilling out this cycle :)


----------



## SGmom

Soanxious said:


> Im thinking of drinking a few glasses of merlot and chilling out this cycle :)

Go for it...it might work, it might not, but taking a break does wonders...if baby making is off the table you can just enjoy your OH, have sex, chill and talkabout things OTHER than baby and baby making... Sometimes we forget to just enjoy while ttcand it takes its toll on us and our relationships.


----------



## Soanxious

You're right SGmom, im hoping we have not focused more on baby making though as I have added all my pills and lotions without him knowing the full extent, he knows I am taking vitamins and taking temps but he does not know how much I am doing everything... so fortunately at least one of us is not stressing ;)


----------



## toffee87

I had both preseed and conceive plus. Can't remember which we used ha ha. I did have lots of my own though, which I have a feeling was from drinking fruit juice x


----------



## Soanxious

Did anyone drink pineapple juice?


----------



## jelly tots

When I conceived monkey I had just used preseed but I think that's just a fluke as hubby had just come back from a year away with the raf so we were at it like rabbits that week. when I conceived my angel we weren't actively ttc as had just made decision to start ttc properly the weekend after. Unfortunately i miscarried at 12 weeks but I'm hopeful it can happen again without any assistance


----------



## Soanxious

Hopefully you will manage again Jelly tots and have a H&H 9 months :) x


----------



## SRTBaby

I used pressed with my son and with this pregnancy, I honestly don't know if it contributed I just didn't have the patience to wait, I started using it from the moment we started trying, I both cases we got pregnant on the 3rd month.


----------



## Soanxious

Hope you have a healthy pregnancy :) I have purchased conception plus so I am going to try that next week :) FX it works x


----------



## wannanewbaby

Me and Df we're trying for almost 2 years after a early loss. We used preseed in beginning then we stopped and were just trying naturally then radomnly decided to use again after year and a half and bam bfp after 2 years couldn't believe it!!!!


----------



## Soanxious

Congratulations Wannanewbaby, hopefully all these stories will help a lot more women get pregnant.. H&H 9 months to you :) x


----------



## wannanewbaby

Thank you so much :)


----------



## ashleyg

Honestly we weren't ttc lol :haha: we didn't do anything just special just no contraceptives, obviously.


----------



## Soanxious

Congratulations :)


----------



## Soanxious

Hi does anyone have friends in other forums that could send the link to add to the vote for us mums TTC? we would be ever so grateful.. all hints and tips :D xxxxx

Happy Pregnancy all!!

Can you copy this link and paste in other forums asking to help us TTC women please :D x

https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/p...-soft-cups-lubricants-helped-you-get-bfp.html


----------



## MrsTorchwood

I didn't use any of those, but I did use Fertilitea. It was tasty and I think it helped.


----------



## Soanxious

Thank you I will look that up, :D


----------



## MichelleW

With my first pregnancy I tried for two years, 2nd year I used opk's and charted my temp so new when I was ovulating, I then bought pre-seed and got pregnant first month of using it.

My second pregnancy we decided to try, first month not pregnant, wasn't doing any opk's or charts, second month, used pre-seed had sex on ovulation day only as there was a lot of sickness going about, me my hubby and son all go sick at different times that month but one day was all it took and I'm pregnant, I do believe pre-seed really helped us, I could say coincidence but I really don't think so, good luck sweetie xxx


----------



## Soanxious

Thank you for that... Im hoping it will work for me :) im ov this week.. FX :) x


----------



## MichelleW

Soanxious said:


> Thank you for that... Im hoping it will work for me :) im ov this week.. FX :) x

Good luck hunni xx


----------



## Soanxious

I used conceive plus last night... FX it helps :D


----------



## wannanewbaby

Fx fx fx :)


----------



## Soanxious

Thanks hun.. I had a pos ov test wednesday and only managed to BD wednesday as I have been ill since and my cm went sticky friday night... think I missed this egg :( xx


----------



## MichelleW

Soanxious said:


> Thanks hun.. I had a pos ov test wednesday and only managed to BD wednesday as I have been ill since and my cm went sticky friday night... think I missed this egg :( xx

Sounds like good timing to me, this pregnancy, me and hubby only bd on ovulation day out of the whole month! As he was sick at some point, I was sick , then little one was sick so we literally got one day out of the month and really weren't expecting it, so never say never, always hope xx


----------



## Buttercup84

We conceived this one on cycle 5. I used preseed from cycle 2 and took vitamin B6 from cycle 3. Can't say for certain that either of those things 'worked' but they must have helped our chances at least :flower:


----------



## Soanxious

Thanks Michelle I really hope im as lucky as you xxxxx

Thank you Buttercup I am on prenatals - vitamin B complex - omega 3 - and used conceive plus last week :) x


----------



## Nikki1979

I have been trying for 13 months after a loss last year and I got a BFP 2 days ago ( it looks like a chemical though) as tests are negative now but this was the first month I used conceive plus. I am 35 soon so conceive plus did work, just the egg fertilised may not have been right. 
Goodluck :dust:


----------



## Soanxious

Nikki, FX its just a bad pregnancy test and it is a healthy pregnancy, I have had 3 chemical pregnancies since Oct. Don't give up :) :hugs:


----------



## Soanxious

Im currently 8dpo but feel "out" this month :( oh well I had a bad cycle with illness around ovulation so FX next cycle we are feeling good..and I catch my egg. I will be using my mooncup and conceive plus. x


----------



## Soanxious

Hi all, after testing with 4 brands and numerous tests all with a faint line I bought a superdrug test and it was the strongest line. It still looks very faint on photo's but is darker to the naked eye. I used conceive plus and a mooncup/divacup and BD 2 days before and day I ov as I was ill the day after for a few days. FX this little one sticks xxx
 



Attached Files:







superdrug14.jpg
File size: 15 KB
Views: 10









superdrug14 1.jpg
File size: 15.3 KB
Views: 5


----------



## wannanewbaby

Omg that's amazing news and def looks like a bfp so happy for you congrats!!!!


----------



## Nikki1979

Congratulations. Praying this baby is sticky and you have a happy and healthy pregnancy. I can see the line clearly..no tweaking needed :)


----------



## Soanxious

Thanks both, not having strong enough symptoms to get excited yet, but I know I can still get pregnant that is the main thing :) x


----------



## MichelleW

Super excited for you, keep the tests coming, seems like being sick helps lol, worked for me and you hehe xxx


----------



## Soanxious

It seems to be everytime im ill I fall pregnant.. and im not kidding you.. in sept I got a nasty cold and spend 3 weeks in bed..towards end of that 3 weeks I fell pregnant but had mc... then december I moved house just before Christmas and it was horrific.. I stressed myself out, I was a wreck, I couldn't eat all over christmas and was run down and jan I found out I was pregnant.!! mc that one.. then I had an operation Feb and had another operation2 weeks later and antibiotics, I found out I was pregnant and mc that one a week later... this one I ended up being rushed into hospital vomiting blood the night after my last BD! If this little one does not stick then I am going to see what I can do..like eat gone off food or something.. because march I was on top of the world, I felt so good and positive..and I didnt get bloody pregnant!!!! 

Its a strange coincidence that I keep getting pregnant when run down n ill lol x


----------



## MichelleW

I've heard that your immune system sees sperm as an intruder and attacks it, maybe that's why its easier to get pregnant when your run down or been sick as your immune system is low, just a theory, i'll pray this one is a little sticky bean for you honey xx


----------



## Soanxious

Wow thats amazing..!! and it seems to fit with what happens to me lol. will keep you updated.. and thanks hun x


----------



## Soanxious

Hi all, I am coming up close to Ovulation again :coffee: .. so will be trying the conceive plus and mooncup as well as Daily :sex: FX I catch a healthy egg with a healthy :spermy: and get my SHBFP :bfp: xxx


----------



## smurfette85

Hi I found with this little on I only tried 2 month and what I did differently when I got my bfp was have a glass of fresh fruit and veg juice 80%veg 20 fruit between end of bleeding up until after I ovulated and I got a bfp I was over the moon as was on contraceptives for so long x hope you get a sticky baby this time sending you lots of baby dust xx


----------



## Soanxious

Thanks for that smurfette.. congratulations and hope you have a happy and healthy 9 months xx


I had posted earlier in the month that I was pregnant, I have since lost that it was a chemical. :( xx


----------



## cupcaker

After trying 3 months I used concieve plus for the 4th month, and fell pregnant.

This time I used concieve plus right from the beginning and fell pregnant first month.


----------



## smurfette85

Sorry about your chemical Hun sending you baby dust if you want to chat pm me x good luck xx


----------



## Soanxious

Wow thats Brilliant Cupcaker :D xx

Thanks Smurfette.. it was my 4th one :( I had one in Oct 2013 Jan Feb and this month xxxx

I am BD like crazy now... using conceive plus and mooncup.... hoping to catch a healthy egg.. I have been increasing my vitamins etc last few months so hoping the 90 day egg cycle is a bunch of healthier eggs soonxx


----------



## smurfette85

Fingers crossed Hun x


----------



## Nikki1979

Fingers crossed that you get a bfp soanxious. I used conceive plus again this month after my chemical. Hopefully I get a sticky bfp. I am having some uti symptoms and doctor prescribed me antibiotics. I am just nervous that even if I do conceive, it wont stick.


----------



## Soanxious

Nikki I hope you get your BFP... uti symptoms can sometimes be because your pregnant :D FX it's positive.. it's an anxious time after chemical's I am going to be the same too.. I am cd11 with ewcm so hoping to be ov next day or 2. when will you be testing? xx


----------



## wannanewbaby

Fx Nikki and soanxious I found out at my first doc appt I had uti so it was def a preg thing for me gl to you both


----------



## Soanxious

Yeah its happened to me a few times Wanna... getting water infections, in fact it happened in January to me. A lot of women mention it and seems to be a pregnancy symptom :) hope your doing well :D x


----------



## Nikki1979

Af is due on May 5th so if I am late, I will test on the 6th.


----------



## Soanxious

First time I have taken photo of saliva ovulation test. Positive OPK today and beginning of ferning on saliva test.
 



Attached Files:







salivatest1.jpg
File size: 17.8 KB
Views: 0


----------



## wannanewbaby

I can't complain just beginning to get to the uncomfortable point it's getting quite hot where I live and I'm getting pretty big now to lol but you better get busy I'm feeling some bfps to come :)


----------



## Soanxious

Aww.. all the discomfort will all be worth it. :)

I hope I get a shbfp this time thanks x


----------



## wannanewbaby

Def gonna be worth it took us 2 years to get this rainbow I had almost given up hope on it happening again. 

So don't give up you will get a sticky bfp!!


----------



## Soanxious

Im 42 in December hun :( x


----------



## wannanewbaby

I know that makes it harder but you have been getting preg just not able to carry them but getting the bfp is half the battle and my dfs mom is in her early 50s with a 7 year old so it can still happen even in your 40s I truely believe a positive mindset is important so try to hold onto that faith


----------



## BaybeeMama

We just had the good old D in the V lol!! I was on the mirena and had it removed in Sept, got a period at the end of October and one in November then got pregnant in December. My husband and I were surprised it happened so fast lol


----------



## Soanxious

wannanewbaby said:


> I know that makes it harder but you have been getting preg just not able to carry them but getting the bfp is half the battle and my dfs mom is in her early 50s with a 7 year old so it can still happen even in your 40s I truely believe a positive mindset is important so try to hold onto that faith

Thanks hun... stories like that do help x


----------



## Soanxious

BaybeeMama said:


> We just had the good old D in the V lol!! I was on the mirena and had it removed in Sept, got a period at the end of October and one in November then got pregnant in December. My husband and I were surprised it happened so fast lol

I love the way you explained it so simply with the D in the V :haha: !!!


----------



## snickersbar

We tried for 18 months before getting our first bfp. Tried everything - temping, agnus castus, soy isoflavones (which messed up my cycles), lubricant. The month I got the first bfp was our first using clear blur digi monitor, and also the first time we had deviated from smep - instead we did it every other day and got a bfp! We had a mc but got another bfp four months later dtd every other day again. Also used conceive plus each time.

Since being pregnant I found out I have a tilted uterus which the midwife has said may have made it harder to get pregnant :shrug:


----------



## Soanxious

Thanks for that Snickersbar and congratulations on your pregnancy, I also have a tilted uterus but I have managed to get pregnant 4 times since October but lost them all... but had 3 children earlier in my life...

Thanks for sharing the info, hopefully it can help someone to get pregnant by using the same steps :D x


----------



## Soanxious

This was my saliva microscope at midnight showing I ovulated.. with the Ferning :D
 



Attached Files:







ferning.jpg
File size: 14.5 KB
Views: 1


----------



## Nikki1979

Welcome to the crazy 2ww soanxious :)


----------



## Soanxious

It's a horrible time isn't it hun x


----------



## Nikki1979

It sure is. I symptom spot like crazy after 7dpo as thats when implantation typically happens. Am 9dpo n nothing so far :(


----------



## Soanxious

FX you get a ton of symptoms and :bfp: xx


----------



## Nikki1979

I am hoping I am one of those lucky women who have no symptoms and then a BFP :) Wishful thinking rite?


----------



## Nikki1979

soanxious - do you get ovulation cramps?


----------



## Gemma_xX

Soanxious said:


> Hi everyone, congratulations on all of you that are pregnant!!
> 
> I was wondering if any of you have used a Mooncup or Soft cup to get pregnant also did you use conception lubricant ie pre-seed etc?
> 
> Do you think any of these helped you get pregnant? Or do you have your own ideas of what helped you Conceive.
> 
> Did anyone have problems? Have you taken Angus Castus and its worked?

Morning :)
My husband & I tried for over 2 years to get pregnant. I started using a fertility monitor, Conceive plus & soft cups. 
After a while I stopped using all of them as nothing helped & the soft cups just made a mess!
The month we got pregnant, my husband started a new job after long term unemployment & we dtd a handful of times. I'd totally given up all hope so didn't even realise lady time hadn't turned up!


----------



## Soanxious

A lot of women do Nikki and every pregnancy is different :D x

Gemma so many women mention that they got pregnant when they had stopped ttc or change in home life... seems to be very popular actually.. congratulations on your pregnancy :)


----------



## Soanxious

Nikki..How many DPO are you now?

I posted in another page that I thought I had Ov a chickens egg this cycle as it was so painful and I felt it pop and it was stinging like crazy... the TWW (10 days into it) has been so deflating.. as I had no symptoms at all and I was gutted as I felt so healthy strong and YEAH LETS GO FOR IT confident and then I turned into the rattiest miserable stroppy cow last 2 days.. me and OH argued... and I mentioned this to some of the girls and they said that could be a symptom... 



so I done a test this lunchtime SMU too....
 



Attached Files:







closeup100514.jpg
File size: 10.1 KB
Views: 4









closeup100514invert.jpg
File size: 9.9 KB
Views: 2


----------



## wannanewbaby

Omg that's a bfp I will be praying its a sticky one!!!!


----------



## Nikki1979

Soanxious - I got AF 5 days ago ( on my 10th wedding anniversary). Anyways last saturday I got bad news. I had an ultrasound done and it seems like I have adenomyosis. This happens when the top layer of the uterus invades the middle layer. It makes the uterus spongy and hard for embryos to implant. Unfortunately there is no cure for it apart from removal of uterus. I will not do that and will just pray that I am lucky and get to have another baby. I have been reading stats on the internet and there are cases where women have never gotten pregnant. Even IVF cant help as problem is with implantation and not fertilization. 

Congrats on your bfp and praying that its a sticky one. Good luck honey <3


----------



## Soanxious

Thank you Wanna... I am so praying this is my sticky baby... im trying not to worry and packing myself with healthy baby rich foods and juices and vitamins xx

Oh Nikki I am so sorry... does this adenomyosis come on in life or always had it but never knew? as you have 1 child already so it must of come on after that? can you not take anything for it.. some kind of chinese herb etc? the medical profession tell a lot of women that it will be impossible for them to have babies and we read about it every day women do.. and they call them miracles.. I read about a young woman with both tubes blocked and was told she wont ever have kids and now she has had a baby... never give up hope xxxx


----------



## wannanewbaby

Nikki I'm so sorry to hear about the news you received I agree with soanxious do all the research you can and maybe find some natural remedies to try there is always hope and stranger things happen everyday.


----------



## Nikki1979

They say that the risk factors are c-section, d&c and just having had a child. I had a normal delivery with him n with my miscarriages, didnt have a d&c. It is supposed to be more common in women over 40 n I was few days shy of 35 when had the scan. I have googled n there is hardly any information but have started an anti inflamattory diet and looked up chinese medicine and accupunturists. I was ready to give up but now I am more determined. If I give up then no baby and if I dont, I may have another.


----------



## Soanxious

Nikki that's my girl!!! go fight it!!!

Gather as much information as you can to help beat this... try anything and everything... when there is hope you can deal with it.... :hugs: I really want you to show me a nice :bfp: xxx


----------



## wannanewbaby

Nikki that is a great attitude to have I hope you are rewarded with a beautiful bfp!! 

Soanxious have you tested anymore are your lines getting darker??


----------



## Soanxious

I done a digital 11dpo and 5th wee of day yesterday evening.. hoping it means it is sticky to still show up on a digital.. im constantly praying and worrying x
 



Attached Files:







digitalyes.jpg
File size: 13.8 KB
Views: 0


----------



## Blondish_keg

ok so this cycle I am trying mooncup after dtd and concieve plus..
Is it meant to be so painful the day after?!


----------



## Soanxious

Painful? what was painful?

If you placed the mooncup in properly (wet from conceive plus) bend it inwards to form like a B instead of O and slid that in as high up as you can it should not be painful... i've never had a problem.. maybe you need to practice more maybe when in the shower or bath when it is wet.. easier to try the correct position x


----------



## Blondish_keg

Soanxious said:


> Painful? what was painful?
> 
> If you placed the mooncup in properly (wet from conceive plus) bend it inwards to form like a B instead of O and slid that in as high up as you can it should not be painful... i've never had a problem.. maybe you need to practice more maybe when in the shower or bath when it is wet.. easier to try the correct position x

I dont have pain when I using it, its the day after! It feels like I have been to the gym and its staby and crampy the day after. by the next day I'm all gravy but then its time to dtd again and its starts again lol! 

So I am guessing this is not normal? 
belated Congrats btw, fx for you :)


----------



## Soanxious

That is strange.. maybe the top the circle the ring is giving you a workout when insides are clenching and relaxing.. hey maybe its the new pelvic workout you have invented lol

Thanks hun... hyper nervous.. Only told OH yesterday... and we are not telling a soul.. just hoping this is my bring home baby x


----------



## wannanewbaby

Soanxious I'm so glad to hear this is not a chemical so far I really hope this is your super sticky bfp!!! Please keep updated on your preg this first few weeks again so happy for you


----------



## Soanxious

Thank you Wanna :)

So far so good... by now I would of had nasty cramps and bleeding... and so far nothing... praying this one is a fighter.. gonna name it Rambo xxxxx

Hope you are well x

ps what symptoms did you have beginning of pregnancy? x


----------



## wannanewbaby

Very tender breast nausea started at 5 weeks remember waking up to pee in the night not sure if that was as early as 4 weeks though


----------



## Soanxious

My breasts are just slightly tender on sides.. they come and go... and sweating in bed last 2 nights.. waking up soaking and hair stuck to me.. didnt have a good sleep last night :(

I want tons of symptoms lol x


----------



## wannanewbaby

The sweating is a good sign I'm sure it was winter when I found out I was preg so wasn't very hot but now a days I swear I could melt lol just take it day by day make small goals you know like I'm gonna make it to five weeks then when you get there pick something else now I'm gonna make it to first doc appt that's the only way I made it through beginning was so paranoid of another miscarriage


----------



## Soanxious

I've lost the baby today hun. xx


----------



## wannanewbaby

I'm so sorry Hun I truly am I really think you should go to doc and have some testing done it could be progesterone causing you to not be able to carry. Again so sorry for your loss I really hope you get some answers and can get your take home baby


----------



## Soanxious

Thanks hun.. my mc in jan and feb my progesterone was 26.5 and 28 at 3weeks 5 days.. so they said it was fine.. im waiting to not be pregnant for 6 weeks to have the antibody and clotting test done.. so wont be ttc this cycle to get that sorted.. x


----------



## wannanewbaby

Ok we'll glad you have had the progesterone checked I really hope they can find your problem please keep in touch and let me know how your test goes and let me know when your trying again I will def be praying and thinking of you


----------

